# Dependent Visa



## Sarath (Apr 12, 2013)

I am from India holding a valid WP for Japan. I am looking at moving to Japan for 2 years along with my spouse. Now I need to get a dependent visa for my wife. On my marriage certificate my spouse name is not initial expanded, but on passport the initials are expanded as it is mandatory. Now will my spouse have issues getting COE and Visa?

Regards,
Sarath


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

I doubt it will make any difference but if you want to know for sure, check with your local Japanese Embassy.


----------

